# Brauche Unterstützung bei Chat Applikation



## MaRa (5. Dez 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich brauche eure Hilfe bei einer Chat Applikation und wäre dankbar für jeden Tipp den ihr mir geben könnt. Das Problem hatte ich schon in englisch ausformuliert, also stört euch da bitte nicht dran. Auf Rückfragen antworte ich aber gerne auf deutsch 



I have a question about a Chat application implemented with Java, Jabber and MySQL and hope that maybe some of you guys can give me some help or pointers. In my company, we have an online portal with a chat function based on Jabber and a Java Applet. For most of our users the chat works just fine, but some of them have serious problems with the chat. 

Following the technical details:

The Chat is based on the open standard XMPP (Jabber*). As our server application, we use ejabberd**. As our client application, we use a Java applet we have written ourselves.

The chat can only be accessed by users of our site, our accounts database is stored on a separate server. We use MySQL, which is natively supported by the server. Multi –User Chat is served with the help of the protocol extension XMPP MUC (Multi-User Chat***) which is also natively supported by ejabberd. The application is placed on a machine with the following parameters:  Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz, 8GB DDRII, HDD SATA. As far as I know it does not use the machine exclusively, but still, the server should be powerful enough for it.

*) http://www.xmpp.org/rfcs/ 
**) http://www.ejabberd.im/ 
***) http://www.xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0045.html

The Versions of the software we use: 
-ejabberd  1.1.2
-mysql 5.0.32

The chat also has several chat rooms; the user can switch between them with a simple click.

Now to our problem: A lot of our users just can’t enter these chat rooms. The chat window opens but shows a white screen with a little red cross in the corner, as if the Applet would not load. Some of them got an error message if they leave the chatroom, and one of them even got a black screen, which I have never heard of?? We can’t reproduce these problems, so it is difficult to test. The most common problem is the white screen, although there seems to be something loading, it is not like the Applet refuses to load completely.

So of course we get a lot of support requests and we tried a lot of possible workarounds. We tried to let them open all TCP-IP-ports in the firewall, especially the port 5222 for jabber, but this apparently does not remedy the problem. Furthermore we let them use the newest version of java and even tried to let them use older versions, but this does not seem to help either. 

As I said, here in our company, we don’t have any of these problems, so it is difficult to solve it. But we are in contact with a user with Windows XP SP2, newest Java-version, “Antivir” as his antivirus-application. And this user also can’t open a chat room and has this problem in Firefox (newest version) and IE7 (with updates).  He has tried a lot of things. He opened all ports, turning-off his Antivir and his firewall but nothing helps.

From the users with problems, we have quite a few of them who were able to reach the chat before, but now can’t use it anymore. I should add now that we recently had a relaunch of our portal and for this the Jabber server was moved about two times to a different physical server. It seems that the relocation went smoothly, but maybe it had something to do with the problems. We think because of all those experiences, that maybe the problem is not entirely (or at all) on the users side.

So, I know this is relatively vague, so finding a solution will be difficult. But I have added a few questions where maybe you guys can have a look at:
-	Is it possible that the port is blocked in any way?
-	Is it possible there are problems with the connection between the MySQL database and the jabber-server?
-	Could any other components (OS, service packs, any software, antivirus-programs on either our users, or our side) cause these problems?
-	Any other suggestions?

If you have any ideas what the problem might be, or any suggestions what we could try, any answers would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks.


----------



## Quaxli (5. Dez 2007)

Wie wäre es für den Anfang, daß Ihr auf den Rechnern der betroffenen Anwendern, es in der Systemsteuerung so ändert, daß bei jeder Java-Anwendung die gestartet wird, parallel das Konsolenfenster aufgeht.
Da steht dann nämlich garantiert eine Fehlermeldung, mit der man schon mal ein bißchen mehr anfangen kann. Zumindest konnte ich Deiner Beschreibung nicht entnehmen, daß Ihr das schon mal ausprobiert habt.


----------

